# Morningside Manor



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

What is this area like? There is a great property on Judy Avenue (boomed area), but a friend of a friend has said that it is close to a crime area. Is this right?

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LotusPalm said:


> What is this area like? There is a great property on Judy Avenue (boomed area), but a friend of a friend has said that it is close to a crime area. Is this right?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received


Morningside is a good area. Not sure about Morningside Manor specifically.

Keep in mind that the nicer (I mean expensive) the neighbourhood is the more crime you will get unfortunately. Areas like Bedfordview, Bryanston etc have a lot more armed house robberies than for example areas such as Kensington, Observatory, Melville which are slightly less expensive and more low key.


----------



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

Brilliant! We are looking at Morningside, Rivonia and Bryanston (east of William Nichol). I suspect we will not be gettingthe nicest house on the road, so hope we would be ok. We really wont have any thing worth stealing!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LotusPalm said:


> Brilliant! We are looking at Morningside, Rivonia and Bryanston (east of William Nichol). I suspect we will not be gettingthe nicest house on the road, so hope we would be ok. We really wont have any thing worth stealing!


Sorry, did not mean to ruin it for you Just make sure you have good security and you will be fine. Also make sure that you get to know your neighbours, always good to know them so they can look after your house if you are not around etc (and always nice to know the neighbours in any event).


----------



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

HOw do you get to know neighbours when you live in stand alone houses? It's not like you can go and knock doors!

And dont worry, you didn't ruin it fo us, we know the risks involved, but hope with a little bit of being sensible and a lot of awareness it'll work out ok!


----------



## LotusPalm (May 15, 2013)

And what constitutes good security? I think my definition and a south african definition would differ, and I want to develop the south african definition!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LotusPalm said:


> HOw do you get to know neighbours when you live in stand alone houses? It's not like you can go and knock doors!
> 
> And dont worry, you didn't ruin it fo us, we know the risks involved, but hope with a little bit of being sensible and a lot of awareness it'll work out ok!


When we moved into our current house, both neighbours on either side came and introduced themselves (with muffins and cakes). I am sure it does not happen everywhere but it never hurts to try. I have knocked on the door (or rang the bell at the gate) before to introduce myself. I feel much safer knowing who is next door and neighbours have also looked after our dogs and cat when we went on holiday.

Yes I totally agree with you. If you are sensible and aware you will be fine. You learn to live with the situation as it is and as I have said previously it is not as bad as what people say.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi LotusPalm,

We are moving to South Africa from France in a few months and we are checking in exactly the same areas as you, since I will be working in Bryanston. The areas Saartjie mentions looks to be more of a commute than I am interested in (currently have 2+ hours per day here). We will probably looking for an apartment though. I too would like to know what is considered good security. Is there much a of a risk difference in choosing an apartment on the ground floor versus a 1st or 2nd ?

Good luck with your search !


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

cape penguin said:


> Hi LotusPalm,
> 
> We are moving to South Africa from France in a few months and we are checking in exactly the same areas as you, since I will be working in Bryanston. The areas Saartjie mentions looks to be more of a commute than I am interested in (currently have 2+ hours per day here). We will probably looking for an apartment though. I too would like to know what is considered good security. Is there much a of a risk difference in choosing an apartment on the ground floor versus a 1st or 2nd ?
> 
> Good luck with your search !


It was not a suggestion to live, only a suggestion as to areas that are less riddled with crime. As for travelling, do not only look at the distance on a map but consider the traffic. Ask anyone who lives around Fourways (Bryanston et al) how they love their commute. They have the worst traffic in Joburg and even it looks close it takes a lot of additional time due to traffic.

I currently live in Observatory (but moving soon). I work in Rosebank and it takes me less than 20 minutes to get to work and I hardly have any traffic to deal with. In addition, I am 15 minutes drive from the airport, 2 minutes drive from Eastgate Shopping Centre and 10 minutes from Joburg CBD. My husband works in Sandton and it takes him less than 30 minutes to get to work. So, commuting is all relative but my suggestion would be to check out how your route to work is affected by traffic rather than distance.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LotusPalm said:


> And what constitutes good security? I think my definition and a south african definition would differ, and I want to develop the south african definition!


This varies alot and everyone has different views on what they like/need. We currently have ADT (armed response) and burglar bars and that's it (oh and two dogs).

Some people want electric fencing but I am not so keen on it, mainly because I think it is a false security in that you can just throw a blanket/carpet over it in order to bypass it. Sensors in your garden and surrounding your house is also popular although if not installed properly can be an irritant since the dogs can set it off. 

Anyway, for me the most important thing is ADT. Press your panic button and they are at your door in less than 2 minutes (in my area).


----------

